# Whooooooohoo!!! A comorbid Thread



## Andros

I am just thrilled.

In here we will discuss all things comorbid to thyroid disease such as, goiter, insulin resistance, myxedema, arrhythmia,allergies, ear aches, weight gain and/or loss, fibromyalgia, brain-fog, dyslexia,dry skin,psoriasis, low ferritin,eczema, rosacea,intestinal motility problems, Celiac, dental health and just a host of things.

Comorbid would be that your primary diagosis is Thyroid Disease and all others are secondary. "It is a cascade effect and a very interesting field of study." Those who have one autoimmune disease are very very likely to have another and even many more. Sad, but true.

I will also be posting informational links and medical news updates relevant to thyroid disease. You may also do the same. I would love to see all of us posters really interact in this thread.

Secondary to my Thyroid Disease, I have Lupus, Sjogren's and Insulin Resistance. Also many other very annoying things like dry cracked skin, no eyebrows to speak of and so on.

Make yourself at home here and tell us what is going on with you!


----------



## alikat

Are canker sores relative to hypothyroidism? I have developed 4-5 in less than a week out of no where, with no real change in my diet or hygiene.

I am currently on a lower dose of Levoythyroxin (88 mcg) than I actuall need , due to the higher dose (100mcg) causing me muscle/joint pain. Therefore, my TSH level is probably at about 15 on average. last checked it was 18.85 on the 88mcg....we tried the 100mcg and it lowered to 7.5. But, until I have my appt with the specialist, my doc took me back down to 88 to avoid the pain.


----------



## Andros

alikat said:


> Are canker sores relative to hypothyroidism? I have developed 4-5 in less than a week out of no where, with no real change in my diet or hygiene.
> 
> I am currently on a lower dose of Levoythyroxin (88 mcg) than I actuall need , due to the higher dose (100mcg) causing me muscle/joint pain. Therefore, my TSH level is probably at about 15 on average. last checked it was 18.85 on the 88mcg....we tried the 100mcg and it lowered to 7.5. But, until I have my appt with the specialist, my doc took me back down to 88 to avoid the pain.


My goodness. I will say that sometimes in the titration process of the thyroxine med, you will end up at places you don't want to be in. As the med builds up, it takes you through different stages that are undesirable so I do hope you can get through this. It takes some teeth gnashing but most of us do it.

That said.......................

Hormonal disorders can and do cause canker sores or at least contribute to them. Our thyroid puts out hormones T4 and T3 so therefore, if the thyroid is messed up, canker sores can erupt. When the thyroid is not working right, our immune system us usually compromised

I "do" rememeber that so so many years ago when I was in the early stages of thyroid disease and as yet undiagnosed, that was one of my most painful and annoying symptoms.

I also remember that the amino acid Lysine helped them to heal. I would break open a capsule and put the poweder directly on the canker sore w/ a Q-tip and that helped sooooooooooooooo much.

Glad you posted this here because I do believe this is a co-occurring symptom.

http://www.healingdaily.com/conditions/canker-sores.htm

Anybody else have some tips for our poster?? These are so so painful!


----------



## alikat

Wow thank you for that link. I didn't realize there were so many options for treatment of these. I can barely eat/drink lately...so I will DEFINITELY be getting something from that list.

Again, thank you!

ali kat


----------



## Andros

alikat said:


> Wow thank you for that link. I didn't realize there were so many options for treatment of these. I can barely eat/drink lately...so I will DEFINITELY be getting something from that list.
> 
> Again, thank you!
> 
> ali kat


You could also take a Lysine capsule orally on a daily basis. I sure hope this helps. The pain is agonal. And of course, always check w/ your doctor if they don't clear up post haste.


----------



## alikat

WOW I cannot thank you enough! After only 1 day of taking Lysine, I finally have signs of relief! I am so glad I found this forum. I am a singer, and I have a show this Friday. It has hurt me to sing even, so now i know Friday won't be as much of a challenge for me.!arty0006:


----------



## Andros

alikat said:


> WOW I cannot thank you enough! After only 1 day of taking Lysine, I finally have signs of relief! I am so glad I found this forum. I am a singer, and I have a show this Friday. It has hurt me to sing even, so now i know Friday won't be as much of a challenge for me.!arty0006:


Thank God. Are you applying the powder topically as well as taking it orally? Inquiring minds want to know.

I'll bet it hurt to sing. Yikes!!!

Good luck Friday!


----------



## alikat

ACtually I just took it orally, did not rub the powder on it. I am almost all the way healed after 3 days of taking it. You are a savior. Tonight I can sing my heart out without pain. so nice.


----------



## Andros

alikat said:


> ACtually I just took it orally, did not rub the powder on it. I am almost all the way healed after 3 days of taking it. You are a savior. Tonight I can sing my heart out without pain. so nice.


Hope you are doing much better and that you did sing your heart out!


----------



## alikat

Well, I did feel much better and started to sing my heart out...but unfortunately my voice decided to fail me 1/2 way through the set. I bought some throat coat I'm going to try out for next time. I can't have that happening agian! How embarrassing to go from singing to squeaking! lol


----------



## Andros

alikat said:


> Well, I did feel much better and started to sing my heart out...but unfortunately my voice decided to fail me 1/2 way through the set. I bought some throat coat I'm going to try out for next time. I can't have that happening agian! How embarrassing to go from singing to squeaking! lol


Anyone that appreciates a good voice knows that things are not always perfect w/ the throat. I understand that is very straining.

Are you doing well?


----------



## peaches

Is there anyone out there taking Evening Primrose and/or Biotin to help with hair dryness and loss? I just started taking it and wondered if anyone is seeing any positive effects from either of them.


----------



## Twin1

Hey Alikat! Bummer about you set. I play drums in a local, working band. Glad to see another musician on here!


----------

